# Looking for breeder near No. Idaho



## imafarmgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

After doing much research, I have decided that our family just might be a good match for these adorable dogs.  We live in No. Idaho and I would like to start talking to prospective breeders in our area. I want to give ourselves plenty of time to find just the right breeder since I know that it is often a life time relationship. At least that has been my experience as a former dairy goat breeder. I am still in contact with some of my adoptive families even though I haven't been an owner for many years now. If anyone can help us, I would appreciate it. I have contacted 4 breeders in Western WA state and not one of them has answered my email. I tried to explain why I was looking for a Maltese, that I had really done my research and told them a little about our family to let them help us decide if they truly our a good match for us. I included a lot of questions that I wanted them to answer, many of these questions I took from the AKC website and other what to ask parts of other breed sites. 

I was a bit upset about not getting an answer after almost a week, but I am not totally discouraged. 

Thank you for any help you can give. 
a


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi there! I live in Spokane, WA and have been looking for a breeder for our 2nd Maltese. Unfortunately, there are hardly any breeders in Washington & Oregon. Try emailing or calling Char at Notori Maltese in Salem, Oregon -- I got a response from her when I emailed her, although she just said to call her! I, too, haven't gotten any response from any of the western WA breeders. Someone here on SM said that they don't check their email frequently, and you should just try calling them instead to hear back faster.

Have you looked at the AMA Breeder list yet? I've decided that I'm going to go ahead and have a puppy shipped to me from Tammy Simon of Ta-Jon Maltese in Oklahoma rather than go with a breeder around here.

Let me know if I can be of any further help!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (imafarmgirl @ Nov 12 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669545


> After doing much research, I have decided that our family just might be a good match for these adorable dogs.  We live in No. Idaho and I would like to start talking to prospective breeders in our area. I want to give ourselves plenty of time to find just the right breeder since I know that it is often a life time relationship. At least that has been my experience as a former dairy goat breeder. I am still in contact with some of my adoptive families even though I haven't been an owner for many years now. If anyone can help us, I would appreciate it. I have contacted 4 breeders in Western WA state and not one of them has answered my email. I tried to explain why I was looking for a Maltese, that I had really done my research and told them a little about our family to let them help us decide if they truly our a good match for us. I included a lot of questions that I wanted them to answer, many of these questions I took from the AKC website and other what to ask parts of other breed sites.
> 
> I was a bit upset about not getting an answer after almost a week, but I am not totally discouraged.
> 
> ...



The following was in a former thread about breeders.


I also would like to recommend Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in Lake Stevens, WA near Seattle. He is a very reputable breeder on a smaller scale. Ron is a long time AMA member. Ron and I work very close together with our dogs. His dogs come mostly Rhapsody and Hi-Lite breeding. You might try contacting him because he is so close to you. His email address is [email protected]

Also, Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite Maltese is Federal Way near Tacoma. She is a very reputable breeder that has been breeding since the late 70s early 80s I believe. She is a board member of the AMA. Her email address is [email protected] 

Neither Ron or Pam have web sites so it is harder to see their dogs online. But they are both great people with very nice dogs and they are close to you.

I hope this helps 
Tonia Holibaugh
Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni came from Avante Maltese in Utah. On her website it says she has a litter due this month. She will answer email.

As I've mentioned to others, Cindy Jones of Senoj's Maltese in Warden, WA doesn't check her email often. If you have the AMA breeder's list her number is there. Neither does Pam Armstrong of Hi-Lite. Those breeders are great, they just don't do internet.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

In Utah, you also have Carolyn Dahl-Wood and Steve Wood. Satinboreas at Salt Lake City. [email protected] She is a teacher and she does answer e-mails. 

Long while back when I was looking for a boy to add the only way Pam Armstrong communicated was by phone. She would call or you call her. She shows her own dogs so sometimes she is away for a weekend. 

Avante Maltese Mary Ann Archeletta's e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was looking for a new Maltese, I found this breeder in Northern, ID. She's in Winchester. Her name is Linda Butts. Here's her website. It looks like she's got one male puppy for sale, as well as a retired breeder female. 

http://www.malteseoferlinda.com/index.html


----------



## trvlnut (Sep 14, 2008)

Mary Ann's dog just gave birth to a litter on Wednesday. Give her a call or email her. She does answer emails. 

She's a really nice lady.


----------

